# Questions on Forever Stems



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have 2 questions.
1) On briars we need to wait for pipe to cool down before removing the stem. Does this hold true for a forever stem on a cob. I like to carry two pipes with me and sometimes first isn't cool when I smoke the second.
2) Is it ok to smoke with one with very little rest between smokes. 

It almost sounds like for my situation I should get 2.

Or am I as usual over thinking the issue?


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I take stems out while the pipe is hot, and in 50 years of pipe smoking I have never broken a tenon or had a stem get loose. Many years ago I had only two pipes and i would smoke the same one all day. Pipes aren't as delicate as some make them out to be. Just use care.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Nachman said:


> I take stems out while the pipe is hot, and in 50 years of pipe smoking I have never broken a tenon or had a stem get loose.


It is funny that you mention this because I know it is a polarizing topic. My dad used to smoke pipes all the time until he stopped sometime back in the 80s, when I started smoking pipes he would sometimes smoke the one pipe he didn't get rid of (a beautiful Preben Holm he got on his honeymoon in 1976). I noticed he would also remove the stem while it was still hot to run a pipe cleaner through it. I asked him about doing that and he also said in all his years of smoking he had done that and never had a loose stem or broken tenon...


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

My 2 cents here...I think the Forever stems are ok to take out while the pipe is still warm. However, unlike Nick, I have had a tenon come completely loose from the stem on my favorite pipe. Before this, my habit was to let it cool some and take the stem off and clean. Now, I let them cool completely. It really hurt my feelings when my very first pipe, which happened to be my favorite broke. (even if it was just a basket pipe)

So, what do I use to glue that tenon back in? Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Just to be clear, I personally dont remove a stem from a hot pipe, I figure it is better to be safe than sorry. I was just pointing out that there are people who have done so for years with no adverse effects. I think when it comes to this it is a "to each his own" type of a thing. That being said, I WILL remove the stem from a warm cob in I feel it is necessary, and I have never had any problems with it, but if I were to have an issue after doing so it wouldnt be a big deal because cobs are inexpensive.

Sorry I didnt mean to start anything...


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

dgerwin11 said:


> I have 2 questions.
> 1) On briars we need to wait for pipe to cool down before removing the stem. Does this hold true for a forever stem on a cob. I like to carry two pipes with me and sometimes first isn't cool when I smoke the second.
> 2) Is it ok to smoke with one with very little rest between smokes.
> 
> ...


1) The thing about cobs is that they are usually very resilient and withstand a lot of abuse. That said, if your tenon ever gets loose just dab a bit of alcohol (rum, everclear etc.) on the inside of the tenon and the wood of the tenon will swell up a bit replenishing that firm fit.

2) Giving the stems no rest between smokes is fine, just run a PC through to clean it up a bit. Smoking the same bowl back to back is also okay but you increase your chances of one day turning it sour and causing yourself a different kind of headache.

If it's convenient, carry the 2 bowls and 1 stem, switch out the stem while it's still warm and enjoy smoking.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Just to be clear, I personally dont remove a stem from a hot pipe, I figure it is better to be safe than sorry. I was just pointing out that there are people who have done so for years with no adverse effects. I think when it comes to this it is a "to each his own" type of a thing. That being said, I WILL remove the stem from a warm cob in I feel it is necessary, and I have never had any problems with it, but if I were to have an issue after doing so it wouldnt be a big deal because cobs are inexpensive.
> 
> Sorry I didnt mean to start anything...


I don't think you started anything. I just wish I'd been as fortunate as Nachman and the folks you talked about who've never had a problem with a tenon coming out.

Nachman gave his experience with never having a tenon come loose and I've given mine with a tenon coming loose. That's 1-1. Who else has had experience either way? Maybe we can get a consensus by way of experiential, anecdotal evidence? ound:


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I think my main concern is damaging the stem, not the cob.


----------



## CBR (Mar 31, 2010)

dgerwin11 said:


> I think my main concern is damaging the stem, not the cob.


In that case fire away! I've got four Forever Stems and they barely even show tooth marks despite being clenched full time.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

CBR said:


> In that case fire away! I've got four Forever Stems and they barely even show tooth marks despite being clenched full time.


Really, they're pretty indestructible. I've only got one FStem and it gets a lot of use with my cobs, but it looks basically brand new. I put some heat shrink on it to make it more comfortable to clench, but it's also seen some "bare" clenching with no adverse effects.

As for removing it from a hot cob, I do it all the time. I've had the cob shank twist out, but a little Elmer's glue and all is well again.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Do the standard Softy type bits fit the forever stems well?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Do the standard Softy type bits fit the forever stems well?


Don't know why not. They're just a regular stem, really. Should be fine.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The way that the end of the fancy lucite bits flairs out is not always the best fit for the softies, sometimes don't fit tight enough at the bottom. The vulcanite stems do not have that flair and would probably be fine. 

I've only been considering buying a FS for the last 2 years, I should probably sh!t or get off the pot.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> The way that the end of the fancy lucite bits flairs out is not always the best fit for the softies, sometimes don't fit tight enough at the bottom. The vulcanite stems do not have that flair and would probably be fine.
> 
> I've only been considering buying a FS for the last 2 years, I should probably sh!t or get off the pot.


The flair doesn't seem that extreme. I've never used the softie bits, so I really can't say. Like I said, I use heat shrink tubing which works fine.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been won over. I just ordered a standard Vulcanite stem for my cobs. I have been using their Danish bits fitted with a Savinelli 6mm converter tube, but i suspect this will be a better way to go.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

dgerwin11 said:


> I have been won over. I just ordered a standard Vulcanite stem for my cobs.


Mine is lucite/acrylic. I didn't know there was a vulcanite version. It'd be easier on the teeth, but not as impervious to clench marks. Should be considerably cheaper, though!


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

It was only about $5 cheaper as I recall. I have a couple of Lucite stemed briars, and while I love the pipes, I am not so sure I like Lucite better than Vulcanite Ergo got Vulcanite. But, damn man, those Lucites sure are some fine looking stems. Glad I don't get sucked into the appearance thing. If I did, I would have spent $150 - $200 just on stems for $8 pipes. I may be crazy, but I am not stoopid.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not sure what my mental block is, but I can't do it. I like the forever stems. I even appreciate the irony of a fancy lucite stem hanging off my cob. I've picked one or two out several times. But shy of buying a $24 stem this afternoon I bought two more washingtons and a lifetime supply of extra bits for pretty much the same money shipped, then threw a diplomat in because, well, I wanted a diplomat. 
And I still want a couple forever stems, lmao. It's just going to be hard to justify it to myself until I start shedding cobs everywhere I go like I do 3 way tampers.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

If you insist upon acting in a sane and rational manner, you might never gain "Cob Codger" status.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

dgerwin11 said:


> It was only about $5 cheaper as I recall. I have a couple of Lucite stemed briars, and while I love the pipes, I am not so sure I like Lucite better than Vulcanite Ergo got Vulcanite. But, damn man, those Lucites sure are some fine looking stems. Glad I don't get sucked into the appearance thing. If I did, I would have spent $150 - $200 just on stems for $8 pipes. I may be crazy, but I am not stoopid.


I'm just boring, I guess. I got the one basic black stem I use on all my cobs. sigh. Not even so much as a saddle bit. And really, I thought black and boring was sorta like a model T, really ol' timey and without flair.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

freestoke said:


> I'm just boring, I guess. I got the one basic black stem I use on all my cobs. sigh. Not even so much as a saddle bit. And really, I thought black and boring was sorta like a model T, really ol' timey and without flair.


I prefer to think of it as understated elegance, not boring. I am boring.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

_[bump]_

Has anyone paid the extra $6 to band their cob when ordering a Forever Stem? I think it's a cool look. Probably not worth it, unless you could remove the band for use on your next cob. Sounds a little unlikely, but thought I'd ask.

I'm really feeling drawn toward one of the colored lucite stems - don't know which, but the call is getting stronger...

p


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've thought of a bent Danish egg with the band and a churchwarden stem, but haven't bit.


----------



## PiperPilot (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd like to add a question about the Lucite Forever stems if I could. I know Lucites, especially swirled, will darken up due to the oils and moisture after smoking a while. I was thinking of picking up an ocean blue mini churchwarden and was just wondering if anyone here has that shade and can tell me how it looks after it ages. I'm just not sure that beautiful blue will look so beautiful once the white swirl takes on a more brownish hue. Pics would be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> _[bump]_
> 
> Has anyone paid the extra $6 to band their cob when ordering a Forever Stem? I think it's a cool look. Probably not worth it, unless you could remove the band for use on your next cob. Sounds a little unlikely, but thought I'd ask.
> 
> ...


Forgot I had even posted this. Finally did step up for the stem, though.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the black marble mini churchwarden. Great stem, I highly recommend them. As far as it changing color....none that I can tell. The white marble looks just as good as when I bought it (almost a year ago, I think?). That said....if it were to change color, it might not show as much on my black as it would on a blue one.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

So, Terry - does the band come off? Will you be able to reuse it? That might convince me to buy a banded one next time.


----------



## PiperPilot (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Clifford. I'll probably pull the trigger after the holiday spending season. I'm looking forward to it. 
That band really dresses it up Terry. I'd also be interested to hear if it can be reused when the cob gets long in the tooth.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Just a couple of crappy cell phone pics, but maybe this will help.

Comparison to the stock plastic stem:










Close up of the swirl:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> So, Terry - does the band come off? Will you be able to reuse it? That might convince me to buy a banded one next time.


Nope. Sorry guys. The band is on for good. Sure does make it look fit for Jed Clampett though, don't it? :ss


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Nope. Sorry guys. The band is on for good. Sure does make it look fit for Jed Clampett though, don't it? :ss


If that pipe ever self-destructs, I'll bet you could salvage the band and put it on another cob. Probably just glued on there with Elmer's or something, and it should fit any cob I would think.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

freestoke said:


> If that pipe ever self-destructs, I'll bet you could salvage the band and put it on another cob. Probably just glued on there with Elmer's or something, and it should fit any cob I would think.


Hey, Jim.

That's actually what I was hoping, and while it does fit other cobs, it looks like I'll have to take some sandpaper to the end to get it to fit well. I've tried, and it only goes about 3/4 of the way on. Should be doable, though.


----------

